

What Apple's iOS 5 "Borrows" From Android - jefftala
http://www.jeffreytalajic.com/2011/06/06/what-apples-ios-5-borrows-from-android-and-rim-and-kindle/

======
Kylekramer
I like that Apple is copying (for the most part, I don't like the idea of
another chat system that just talks to itself). There is nothing wrong with
building on good ideas. I welcome the vast improvement iOS 5 will be. I just
don't like that such a litigious company that has touted how many patents they
have in keynotes past [1] is shamelessly swiping ideas.

1: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JZBLjxPBUU>

~~~
jefftala
Yeah, that's a great point. But I like that Apply is copying too. All the
mobile OS platforms should copy each other's best features. It pushes them to
make even cooler platforms. In the end, the users win.

~~~
joebadmo
Yeah, I totally agree, and thanks for that non-divisive non-flamey take on the
issue! I personally have had a really hard time deciding between iOS and
Android devices, which is a pretty great problem to have.

------
ugh
Awesome! There should be much more borrowing going on. Especially Apple is
often reluctant to flat out copy good ideas of others. It’s nice to see that
all the great features – especially of WebOS and Windows Phone 7 – might not
forever be doomed to be absent from iOS.

Now Apple, what about copying Aero Snap from Windows 7? Or the multitasking UI
of WebOS?

------
dlsspy
So instead of doing one thing well, they do several things well? That seems
pretty awesome.

I'm a huge fan of my Android phone. I think it's pure magic. I can't
understand how people can tolerate these iPhone 4s since they're such inferior
devices. iOS 5 is a pretty awesome game of catch-up (and flies past Android in
a few areas).

------
tobylane
Surely copying is just another word for silent agreement of what the users
want. Or that Apple take longer to implement it because they want to do it
better (e.g. copy&paste).

------
bonch
In fairness, the majority of Android, as well as many of the smartphones it
runs on, are cloned directly from Apple. Android phones were going to look
totally different before the iPhone was unveiled in 2007.

